
DNS-over-HTTPS Update - bzbarsky
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/04/02/dns-over-https-doh-update-recent-testing-results-and-next-steps/
======
bewo001
Some dubious arguments there. Why should I trust Cloudflare? Yes, EDNS client
subnet leaks the IP address to the authoritative server of a domain. But in
almost all cases, a DNS lookup is followed by a connection to an IP address of
that domain anyway, so my IP address will be known by the domain owners.

------
auslander
> .. will check locally if the browser has a Facebook login cookie

I can't believe I read this on Mozilla. I have no cookies - Private windows.
What a mess.

> ..portion of our United States-based users in the Release channel will
> receive the DoH treatment...will use Cloudflare’s DNS-over-HTTPS

That's it. That was the last straw. And thank you for the fish.

~~~
Operyl
Or... you know, you could just disable it in your browser?

~~~
dcbadacd
Just like you can disable Windows telemetry, Facebook personalized ads,
Google's personalized ads - most people don't and it's actively harmful for
their privacy. But I'm not surprised Mozilla has done this, they have ran
"experiments" before that hurt people's privacy.

------
shock
Does anyone know how switching to DNS-over-HTTPS affects adblocker apps on
Android like Blockada, DNS66, etc.?

~~~
dcbadacd
They will break unless DoH is redirected.

------
s-p-n
Is this good or bad?

~~~
Operyl
It depends on who you ask. I think it’s a major positive because I’m not
getting filtered 53 traffic now.

